# Need Graphics Card & PSU (10-12K)



## Aj12 (Mar 7, 2012)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:  iBall LPE223-400 (250 W) power supply, which came with the case (i ball stunner)

2. What is your budget?
Ans: 10-12k ( PSU+ CARD) 

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1600x900 (Bf3, Mw3 , Metro 2033, GTA IV )

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans:  
Core i3 530
Biostar H55 HD
Zion 4 GB DDR 3 (2x2)
SPARKLE 9400GT
Segate Barracuda 7200.12 (1 TB) X 2
Samsung B2030
i Ball Stunner ( with iBall LPE223-400 (250 W) power supply )
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
 i plan get the MSI 6850 PE/OC together with the Seasonic  S12ll 520w
also should i consider waiting for kelper or the 7000 series, cause after this no further upgrades for the next 2-3 years.
Suggestions Welcome....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2012)

MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC


and a next gen card 
GIGABYTE GV-R777D5-1GD

but if you can extend budget, getting  this should properly keep you futureproof 

the Seasonic is a good PSU choice.


----------



## Skud (Mar 7, 2012)

Get the combo you have planned (6850+ SII 520W) if you don't want to wait. 6850 will fly through most games at 16x9 res.


----------



## Aj12 (Mar 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC
> 
> 
> and a next gen card
> GIGABYTE GV-R777D5-1GD



of the two which would you suggest...
will the newer card be a better choice than the 6850 or should i just go ahead and get the 6850


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2012)

To be true to 6850> 7777 in performance. 

So overall it is the card to recommend


----------



## Aj12 (Mar 7, 2012)

Skud said:


> Get the combo you have planned (6850+ SII 520W) if you don't want to wait. 6850 will fly through most games at 16x9 res.



if i should wait how long would i have to wait for a suitable alternative that is within my budget...


----------



## Skud (Mar 7, 2012)

Hard to tell. But if wait much longer chances of getting a 6850 will get slimmer.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 7, 2012)

Aj12 said:


> if i should wait how long would i have to wait for a suitable alternative that is within my budget...



there is a big gap between HD7770 & HD7850. AMD may intro a cut down version of HD7850 as HD7790 by July but till then either you buy HD6850 else go for HD7770 which can't even match a HD6850 at stock. Though HD7770 overclock beats HD6850, HD6850 overclock too beats an overclocked HD7770


----------



## Skud (Mar 7, 2012)

Future drivers will benefit the 7770 more, so the gap (b/w 6850) may be overcome.


----------



## Aj12 (Mar 7, 2012)

i originally planned on upgrading by the end of this month..
i could delay my upgrade by a month or two but i cannot wait until july
so it boils down to two cards 
the 6850 or the 7770.
keep in mind that after this upgrade there will be no further upgrades for the next 2-3 years or even longer.
so which one should i get to make my setup future proof...


----------



## Skud (Mar 7, 2012)

Both are on par with 6850 having slight edge over 7770. As I have said earlier future drivers *MAY* improve performance of 7770 more.


----------



## Aj12 (Mar 8, 2012)

AnandTech - Bench - GPU12

i think i will go ahead and get the 6850..

MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC

if everything works out as planned i will upgrade by the end of this month, but can hold off if a better substitute for the 6850 arises in due time.

Suggestions???


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2012)

Aj12 said:


> AnandTech - Bench - GPU12
> 
> i think i will go ahead and get the 6850..
> 
> ...




No way.


----------



## nx112 (Mar 8, 2012)

Grab 6850 cyclone as soon as it goes out of stock.SMC is giving this card at extremely low price.Go for it.


----------



## Aj12 (Mar 8, 2012)

i will get the 6850 as advised..
could someone give me a link for the Seasonic S12ll 520w.


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2012)

Try ITWares.


----------



## Aj12 (Mar 8, 2012)

SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

is the quoted price alright or should i look elsewhere?


----------



## Aj12 (Mar 12, 2012)

ATI/AMD

6850 PE/OC no longer available at smc..
so now what are my options?


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

Try ITWares/Flipkart.


----------



## Aj12 (Mar 12, 2012)

just want to make sure before final purchase
the final price is a bit more than what i had originally had in mind 
but i think i can manage

SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W - 3,770.00
MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC           - 9,500.00

are the prices alright?


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

Err... we can't see your shopping cart, only you can. Post individual prices.


----------



## Aj12 (Mar 12, 2012)

Skud said:


> Err... we can't see your shopping cart, only you can. Post individual prices.



edited


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah, right.


----------



## Aj12 (Mar 12, 2012)

SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W - 3,770.00
MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC           - 9,500.00

so am i good to go ?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 12, 2012)

^^ you are paying way too much for the combo. get Gigabyte HD7770 @ 8.3k & Seasonic S12II-430 @ 3.4k


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

400 bucks extra for higher rated SMPS is OK IMO. GFX is bit pricy, but that's an OCed card.

Pricing of 7770 is good and can be considered.


----------



## Aj12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Skud said:


> 400 bucks extra for higher rated SMPS is OK IMO. GFX is bit pricy, but that's an OCed card.
> 
> Pricing of 7770 is good and can be considered.



AnandTech - Bench - GPU12

the main purpose of my upgrade is to play battlefield 3 ,MW3, crysis , metro 2033 farcry 2, Cod series mainly fps not to mention gta iv , mafia 2 & portal 2 (occasionally)
not really a fan of dirt 3, skyrim or civilization series .

now from the above comparison the 7770 lags behind the 6850 when it comes to some of the games that i intend to play like battlefield 3 , metro 2033 etc

now my question is is the increased price tag justifiable when it comes to the games i play , also like you said earlier it is also an overclocked card.

or is the 7770 a more sensible option. 

regarding the smps i think i will stick with my current choice as i plan to do some overclocking (hopefully)...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 13, 2012)

1k less for 10% slow GPU is fair pricing but maybe with future drive updates, performance should get bumped by 4-5% which will close the gap.


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2012)

Aj12 said:


> SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W - 3,770.00
> MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC           - 9,500.00
> 
> so am i good to go ?



where the 6850PE/OC priced so much ???



Aj12 said:


> ATI/AMD
> 
> 6850 PE/OC no longer available at smc..
> so now what are my options?



just get R6850-PM2D1GD5 @ 8.85k from here and you'll be able to OC it for sure - just check out my siggy


----------



## Aj12 (Mar 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> where the 6850PE/OC priced so much ???
> 
> 
> 
> just get R6850-PM2D1GD5 @ 8.85k from here and you'll be able to OC it for sure - just check out my siggy



price of 6850PE/OC from itwares.

the sapphire 6850 is also an option but will it remain thermally stable on overclocking,
will it have issues with the extra heat generated..
or will it be an issue for the card in the long run?
if there are no such problems with it on overclocking, i will get it instead of the 6850 pe/oc edition


----------



## Skud (Mar 13, 2012)

Sapphire's quality is very good buddy. You should not face any problem. I would rather go with tg's suggestion. That MSI card is very good and priced right.

BTW, Sapphire's card is priced close to 10k at ITWares. If you get it around 9k, you can consider that too.


----------



## Aj12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Skud said:


> Sapphire's quality is very good buddy. You should not face any problem. I would rather go with tg's suggestion. That MSI card is very good and priced right.
> 
> BTW, Sapphire's card is priced close to 10k at ITWares. If you get it around 9k, you can consider that too.



MSI 6850PE/OC          - 9.5k
MSI R6850-PM2D1GD5 - 8.85k

SAPPHIRE  Radeon HD 6850 @ 9.8K too expensive

isn't the 6850PE/OC better than the MSI R6850-PM2D1GD5 wrt better stock 
cooling also considering the fact that it costs only 0.65k more than the  MSI R6850.
Suggestions...


----------



## Skud (Mar 13, 2012)

If you have the money, get the Cyclone.


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2012)

Aj12 said:


> price of 6850PE/OC from itwares.
> 
> the sapphire 6850 is also an option but will it remain thermally stable on overclocking,
> will it have issues with the extra heat generated..
> ...



when you OC a gpu the heat will increase for sure - the heat will increase more if you OC by increasing the gpu volt - you can't avoid it though with better cooling the heat will be less while using a OCed GPU.

All of the three HD6850s have custom cooler - so they will produce less heat than a stock cooled HD6850 and Cyclone PE has the best cooling and may be Oced 15-20Mhz more


----------



## Aj12 (Mar 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> when you OC a gpu the heat will increase for sure - the heat will increase more if you OC by increasing the gpu volt - you can't avoid it though with better cooling the heat will be less while using a OCed GPU.
> 
> All of the three HD6850s have custom cooler - so they will less produce heat than a stock cooled HD6850 and Cyclone PE has the best cooling and may be Oced 15-20Mhz more



will go for the cyclone PE


----------

